# 1945 Dayton/Huffman



## jd56 (Oct 21, 2016)

Found this a few weeks ago.
Looked pretty dirty when I got it.
Did the usual, WD40/0000 wipedown, a little rubbing compound and a followup Polish compounding. Installed the tank, Joe's Bomber fender ornament (it is a flyer afterall).
Both hubs, crank assy are blackouts. 
Fork dated 11/44.

Turned out pretty nice I think.

Before





Blackout crank and chainring













After








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

